# Moxidectin



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

Do we have retailers of this product here in USA?















MOXIDECTIN - Product Review

By Dr Colin Walker BSc, BVSc, MRCVS, MACVSc (Avian health) 

Moxidectin is regarded as the bird wormer of choice by most veterinarians. It is effective against roundworm, hairworm and any external parasites that feed off body fluids (i.e. mites, pigeon flies). It can be used during moulting, racing and breeding and can either be given in its concentrated form directly into the throat or alternatively diluted into the drinking water. It is also well absorbed through the skin and can therefore be applied topically, which is convenient for small birds such as canaries and budgerigars. The drug has a wide safety margin and birds can be fed and watered normally during its use. 

Often how products work and how they were developed is really interesting. Moxidectin is no exception. There is a group of chemicals called macrocyclic lactones. Within this group are two sub-groups. One group is the avermectins. This includes ivermectin, which most fanciers would be familiar with. The other group is the milbemycins. The milbemycin group only contains two drugs, namely milbemycin and moxidectin.

Incredibly, ivermectin was originally isolated from the fermentative broth of a fungus called Streptomyces avermitilus. Researchers having found such a useful drug in one type of Streptomyces kept their eyes open for further species that might yield even more useful drugs. Eventually another was found in, of all places, a golf course in northern Victoria and it was from this that moxidectin was isolated.

Both ivermectin and moxidectin work by stimulating the release of an enzyme called GABA. GABA is a neurotransmission inhibitor. This means that it interferes with the normal transmission of a nervous impulse along a nerve. In roundworms and hairworms, ivermectin does this at the junction between the central (i.e. spine) and peripheral nerves, while in insects it exerts this effect at what is called the neuromuscular junction (i.e. the gap between the end of the peripheral nerves and the muscles). The result is that the parasite is paralyzed and dies. Moxidectin also acts at these two sites but at two further sites as well. Both drugs are metabolized by the liver, but moxidectin to a lesser extent, making it safer to use in birds with underlying liver problems such as Chlamydia, Salmonella or Herpes virus. When moxidectin and ivermectin are compared, moxidectin is more potent and is also more soluble in fat (i.e. lipophilic), which means that it is more persistent in the body, exerting its effect for longer. It is because of these reasons that moxidectin is often preferred over ivermectin.

Although older wormers have their use at times, each has problems. These include piperazine, (drug resistance, decreased worm clearance), fenbendazole (causes fret marks on feathers if used during moulting) and levamisole (vomiting and worm resistance). Moxidectin has none of these side effects.





kalapati
San Diego
http://loftdekalapati.mypets.ws:81/Jview.htm


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, Siegels is one pigeon supply company that sells it-the Moxi plus, and I expect Jedd's in Anaheim probably does too, as Siegels seems to be out of it at the moment.

Scroll on down:

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-Australian.html

Our local racer now uses it, and says you don't have to use it but once a year, as it stays in their blood stream.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

I use this product and I am very happy with it.

Dan


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It does seem to work. We have the Moxi plus, which will kill a wider range of worms. It will also kill any blood sucking external parasites.

John


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

thus anybody know where i could buy this product(moxidectin),,, i really have a problem on external blood sucking parasite big time... one of my friend has this IVOMEC drench.. i just wannaa ask before i used it.... thus it really works,it a 3 tbl.. spoon to a gallon of water...its not injection.... thaanks


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

bloodlines_365 said:


> thus anybody know where i could buy this product(moxidectin),,, i really have a problem on external blood sucking parasite big time... one of my friend has this IVOMEC drench.. i just wannaa ask before i used it.... thus it really works,it a 3 tbl.. spoon to a gallon of water...its not injection.... thaanks



Trees Gray gave a link - http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-Australian.html. you can order on line or you can call them. 

i called Jedds and they said they're having a hard time importing it from Australia. it could have been easier for you. Jedds is within your driving range. but $4.00 shipping from siegel is not bad too.


kalapati
San Diego
http://loftdekalapati.mypets.ws:81/Jview.htm


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

bloodlines_365 said:


> thus anybody know where i could buy this product(moxidectin),,, i really have a problem on external blood sucking parasite big time... one of my friend has this IVOMEC drench.. i just wannaa ask before i used it.... thus it really works,it a 3 tbl.. spoon to a gallon of water...its not injection.... thaanks


This is from Foy's web site.

Ivomec Wormer Status: IN STOCK 

_Used to treat worms and parasites. It is not advisable to give to birds that are very ill. The drench is meant to be used in the drinking water at the rate of 8 cc/ml to a gallon for one day and then repeat in 10-12 days. The 0.5% is used for individual birds, 3 or 4 drops down the mouth, then repeat in 10-12 days. The 1% may be used down the mouth at the rate of 2-3 drops, then repeat in 10-12 days. The 1% is also used by many to rid the birds of external blood sucking parasites by rubbing a few drops on the foot. _

But, if your birds don't have worms, I wouldn't use this. I would use this:
http://www.atozvetsupply.com/Permectrin-II-p/33-perm-11.htm

You can mix it up in a bucket and dip the birds.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Moxydectin Plus*

Ordered some from Siegel's last year, took a month to get here (hand-printed label overlapped the box somewhat, labeled "pigeon vitamins"). Used U.S. Postal normal shipping, otherwise would have cost over $100, triple or so the cost of the med.

Can't get it in Europe (specifically Germany, Belgium, and UK, that I know of) except through vets. Retailer here of pet foods and supplies and other pigeon supplies complained that he can't get it, can't stock it. 

I applied it in individual doses to several of my rescues (street pigeons), just in case, to avoid complications. Cheaper that a vet visit "after the fact."

I keep it in fridge. Worth its weight in gold to me if it would be needed.

I can't recommend or not recommend it's use, or recommend any alternative. Don't know if my feral rescues had internal or external blood-sucking parasites or tapeworms, so can't speak from experience. I will let others argue the pro's and con's of various treatments. I liked having it available because of the expense of vet visits, limited income, and the alternative of watching a bird die from something unknown. It seems most of my rescues happen on a week-end, when vets experienced with pigeons are hard to come by. 

Larry


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

kalapati said:


> Trees Gray gave a link - http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-Australian.html. you can order on line or you can call them.
> 
> i called Jedds and they said they're having a hard time importing it from Australia. it could have been easier for you. Jedds is within your driving range. but $4.00 shipping from siegel is not bad too.
> 
> ...


i did look seigel their out of stock... and also jedds i call too .. nothing...... maybe i try to ussed that IVOMEC DRENCH and see if it works.... thanks!!


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

bloodlines_365 said:


> i did look seigel their out of stock... and also jedds i call too .. nothing...... maybe i try to ussed that IVOMEC DRENCH and see if it works.... thanks!!



i called siegel this morning and said they already have it.


kalapati
San Diego
http://loftdekalapati.mypets.ws:81/Jview.htm


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

kalapati said:


> i called siegel this morning and said they already have it.
> 
> 
> kalapati
> ...


yea..okay thanks!!! i did research about that ivomec drench online and came up with a few positive stuff...but it doesnt answer to all my question..... it does really works for baths and spray... my questions is what if the birds drinks alot of it during bathing.... or can i used those to control the internal and external parasite.. and for how long....anybody,,,thnks....


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

bloodlines_365 said:


> yea..okay thanks!!!... my questions is what if the birds drinks alot of it during bathing.... or can i used those to control the internal and external parasite.. and for how long....anybody,,,thnks....





they may get high.



kalapati
San Diego
http://loftdekalapati.mypets.ws:81/Jview.htm


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

bloodlines_365 said:


> yea..okay thanks!!! i did research about that ivomec drench online and came up with a few positive stuff...but it doesnt answer to all my question..... it does really works for baths and spray... my questions is what if the birds drinks alot of it during bathing.... or can i used those to control the internal and external parasite.. and for how long....anybody,,,thnks....


The only way your pigeons would drink A LOT of their bath water is if they don't have water available and are VERY thirsty........which shouldn't be the case. About the only time you'll see a pigeon actually drink it's bath water is when they are young and don't know any better. Adult birds, for the most part, bath in it like they are supposed to. External........I think it's good for 30 days. Internal, they say to dose them and then repeat in 10 days.


----------

